# RNS 310 - How do I save where I am?



## macgeek (Apr 11, 1999)

Often times I find myself in a location that I didn't use my Nav system (RNS 310 CC Sport R Plus) to find. However, I may want to save that location as a future destination. I cannot for the life of me find a "save my location" anywhere in the RNS 310 menus. I would think this would be a relatively simple function. Most every other GPS (handheld or aftermarket) has had this feature. If anyone knows how to do this I'd appreciate hearing the instructions.


----------



## new2FWD (Mar 24, 2012)

I hate to say it but I don't think that feature exists on the rns 310. the only thing you can do is input the address of where you are (if you know it) and then save that. kinda ****ty if the spot doesn't have a number address though


----------



## Wahoodaddy (Nov 11, 2010)

If there is a little "information" button (I think it looks like "!") that will lock in your location.


----------



## macgeek (Apr 11, 1999)

*Save My Location found!*

The little "i" button WAY up to the right of the unit is the trick. Damn if it's not the most unintuitive place to put that function. The good news is that as I obsessed over where the save setting was located, I found the setting that turned off the visual display when you turned on the car seats. Why somebody would need to see a visual confirmation for a seat heater after hitting the actual button (with lights) is a mystery to me.


----------

